# Dunhill Light Flake



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

Dunhill Light Flake

I have been on a little virginia kick as of late that has been mostly Vapers till I popped open a tin of light flake. In the tin small flakes are stacked on side and smell of sweet raisins. The flakes are a very light molted color and dry to a respectable moisture content in just a few hours out of the tin. I've tried a couple of different moisture contents for this tobacco and I prefer it a little moist, too dry and it loses something. Two flakes crossed and folded fit perfectly in my basket poker that by default has become my Virginia pipe. Light up is not bad for a flake and I wish I could say it only took one relight to finish but I don't smoke like that (I'm more of a puff puff ahhh! puff puff ahhh! puff puff ahhh! crap! relight kind of guy) for some reason. The taste is slightly sweet one-dimensional Virginia, nothing grand but it knows what it is and that's what it gives you. I didn't get any noticeable bite from this flake even when I smoke it a bit hot but that just might be my tongue. The nicotine hit is rather strong in this and leaves me after a 2 hour smoke very punch drunk. In all, I very much like this stuff.

Puff Puff Ahhh!
Root


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



Root said:


> Dunhill Light Flake
> 
> I have been on a little virginia kick as of late that has been mostly Vapers till I popped open a tin of light flake. Root


If you like Vapers, have you tried Paul Olson's MOB #111 flake?
Pretty good stuff.:u


----------

